# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [How To] How to remove it(mosnter 's skill cycle) in TH?

## van9999

HI guys,

How to remove monster's skill cycle as attached picture (green dotted line )?
1.jpg

----------


## RNN

Hud.GetPlugin<EliteMonsterSkillPlugin>().PlaguedDecorator.Enabled = false;

Hud.GetPlugin<EliteMonsterSkillPlugin>().GhomDecorator.Enabled = false;

----------


## van9999

RNN, thanks your reply!

----------

